# New Arowana Photos! and Synodontis eupterus. pic heavy



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is my baby arowana sharing a tank with my Synodontis eupterus.
I hope you enjoy :thumb:


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

That Arowana looks really young, about how big it is?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I put a post up and its gone. I'll just try and remember what I said.

What size tank is s/he is in? I only ask because s/he will get rather big.

Looks cute


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

the arowana is younge. only about 3 1/2 inches. 
I know they get HUGE. but he is in a 55 gallon for now. The entire tank to himself with my catfish whom is 6 inches. i have bad luckwith fish growing big, idk why they always grow so slow.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Maintaining the tank helps with growth.

I like the fork like whiskers on the mouth, reminds me of a snake scenting the air.


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

do u know if that red scale is normal? i beolieve its a normal silver. but not sure why it has that red part toward the face


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't know. Hopefully someone will.

After looking for silver ones none have that red spot.


----------



## lilstephii143 (Feb 19, 2009)

yea i googled silver arowana ones and didnt see any. i figured maybe its cause its a baby. but still saw some babies with yolk sak and didnt have any.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I really woudn't know. I just know that very big and eat birds and other things. May just disappear when it gets bigger.


----------

